# Pins and Needles



## Gravy215 (29 Nov 2022)

Was not feeling too great but thought a bike ride would "wake me up". Thing is I'm cycling on the Isle of Wight which as many might know is quite savage especially like me you have not built up to it. Anyway as stubborn I did a couple of really long climbs in low gear. A few hours after I finished both hands started tingling and did not stop, they eased up in the next few days. I took 3 days off then went to the gym for a light workout and they have returned and also get twinges in my feet too. I clearly have overdone things but I have done this before but never experienced all these pins and needles all over. Has it happened to regular cyclists and do you think I need to get it checked out or just have total rest for a few weeks from cycling/gym etc. Any feedback would be greatly received thanks.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2022)

See a doctor.
Then if there’s no medical reason identified, Look at your bike fit, the contact points.
Decent gloves might help too, and differing your hand position as much as you can on the bike.
Consider seeing a sports physio to get checked over too, neck, shoulders, back


----------

